# How would you get ink out of your cats fur?



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

Hi,

My cat rolled around on the computer table and there was a non-capped black pen (one of those gel ones), and he black spots on his chest and tummy which are pure white, (he is a tuxedo). I managed to get some of it out with wet towels, (got a decent amount of scratches too, he hates it when his tummy is touched). It got better, sorta greyish, still there. Any suggestions?

Oh and baths are out of the question, I fear I would not survive it, he is freakishly strong. I usually clean him once in a while with dry shampoo but I cant really do it in that area, cause he wont sit still long enough.

Thanks


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Unless he is a show cat, the dyed hair will eventually grow out and be replaced by naturally colored fur. If you've got the goop out of his fur, and it's down to just being grey, I'd think the danger of ingestion is gone. It's not really like spilling ink on something that is permanently marred.

I'd just let it be, and let him admire, and sport around his new tatoo. It'll grow out, and disappear.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

Using an electric hair clipper made for pets, you can easily shave the greyed hair off. Just make sure that you only cut the grey hair off and if the rest of his hair is long it will easily cover up his bald spot until it grows back out.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Gel pens are water-based so keep working with a damp cloth. I know this because my daughter used to love to draw "tatoos" all over her body with them. You could put a little hand soap on the cloth too, if kitty doesn't get too mad.

Good luck!


----------

